# 1949 Copper Cadillac



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2015)

49 Cadillac, completely covered with 38,295 pennies! The pennies were adhered  one by one 
 using silicone. They added over 200 pounds to the gross weight of the  car. The entire project 

 took 6 weeks to complete. The pennies  are US and include an 1817 ''Big Cent'', Two  "error"

 pennies and four 1943 steel pennies.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2015)

With that many pennies attached....it has become a Lincoln!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 29, 2015)

If I sit in it, will it cure my arthritis ?


----------

